# Problema con Altium 6 al mover componentes de un PCB



## cannabico (Ene 15, 2008)

Hola a la comunidad,

Vengo utilizando el Protel desde la versión 99 y ahora me acabo de pasar a la última versión del programa, el Altium Designer 6.8.11816, en Windows XP64.

Nunca he tenido problemas con la versión 99, en cambio con esta versión resulta que cuando muevo un componente de un diseño PCB, este desaparece mientras lo muevo, con lo que no veo donde lo dejo, y luego vuelve a aparecer cuando lo suelto.

Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe si se trata de una opción del programa que no he activado o si es un fallo del programa, o si no se ha instalado bien, en fin cualquier comentario será bienvenido.

Un saludo


----------



## joryds (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola Cannabico, yo  hace unos meses utilizo la version 6.7 y ahora tengo la version que tu mensionas pero hasta ahora no hetenido ese inconveniente, sera que lo vuelvas a instalar por que la utima version me funcona praticamente igual que la anterior, apartes de las 300 mejoras que le hicieron.
Ya pudiste utilizar la opcion de 3D para las PCB? Por que yo hasta el momento no he podido.

Saludos.


----------



## Paloky (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola Compañeros.

Yo estoy utilizando la versión 6.3.6641 y no he tenido ese problema, pero por lo que me dices, si que me ha passado con otros programas como ha sido en el caso del Autodesk Inventor v10.

El problema era el driver de la tarjeta gráfica.  Por suerte, en el Inventor, puedes escojer que "driver" quieres utilizar.

Puede ser que el driver que tienes de la tarjeta gráfica, no sea 100% compatible con el XP64.  Busca a ver si hay alguna atualización de drivers para tu tarjeta gráfica.

Saludos.


----------



## cannabico (Ene 17, 2008)

Creo que puede que tengas algo de razón y el problema esté relacionado con Windows XP64 porque en el trabajo lo instalé en un Windows XP normal y si que funciona bien. 

Probaré a instalarlo de nuevo.

Respecto a lo de ver la tarjeta en 3D no he tenido problemas con eso.

Y, si los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica tienen o no algo que ver creo no, al menos en mi caso, porque tengo una 8800 con los drivers de Nvidia y no me da problema alguno.

Chao.


----------



## krotalon (Jun 25, 2009)

Me parece que el problema es la memoria de la maquina. Altium maneja demaciada memoria por lo que te recomiendo aumentes la memoria o cambies tu tarjeta de graficos. La version mas nueva de winter 09 aprovecha mejor los recursos. No esta de mas que le hechen un vistazo. Saludos.


----------

